# Comments on test results



## MBuzzy (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm curious how many of you give or receive comments on each promotion test that you take?  i.e. do students take the test, then get a pass/fail and nothing more?  Is there some way of passing on the things that they did well at and what needs improving?

How do you feel about this concept?  Is it worth the time, since they are in class on a regular basis (theoretically) and can receive that feedback there?  

If not during testing, is there any other formalized system of evaluation and feedback in your system outside of normal classes?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 28, 2007)

I am not in Tang Soo Do but I tell my students the major things that i see that where positive and negitive on their test and then make suggestions on how to improve on the next test or what MUST be done better and why


----------



## Kacey (Jul 28, 2007)

We have a standard test form for each rank, which is completed by the testing instructor, and is returned to the student after testing, when the student is promoted.  The form indicates where the student performed compared to the standard for the rank, as well as comments about what the student did well, and how to improve his/her performance in the future.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 29, 2007)

In my dojang, the test for grading really isn't the test for grading.  The real test is how you do every single class every single day.  When I feel that a student has reached a certain predetermined level, then I will let a student test.

This makes our "test" more about self discovery for the student.  I try and push them as hard as they will go so they can learn the ways that they have to grow.  I am teaching them something with my tests, not seeing what they know.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 30, 2007)

The judges write down specifics on the back of our test forms, and then our instructors yell at us from those notes...heh...


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 31, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> In my dojang, the test for grading really isn't the test for grading. The real test is how you do every single class every single day. When I feel that a student has reached a certain predetermined level, then I will let a student test.
> 
> This makes our "test" more about self discovery for the student. I try and push them as hard as they will go so they can learn the ways that they have to grow. I am teaching them something with my tests, not seeing what they know.


 
This is how my tests were in Korea.  We were in very small classes, so it was much easier, but I wish more instructors would do this.  By going simply off of a test and not taking into consideration the rest of their training, students are being graded on one instant in time - rather than their overall performance.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2007)

mbuzzy in all my test we make comment on there test sheets which after the test or anytime they like they can go back and look over what they did well and what they have to improve on. I have folders for each student that carries there test as well as a weekly report on there progress which they can look at anytime. We encourage our students to remember where they was a year ago or yesterday and strive to be better each time out. Perfection is within everyone gasp but will never be reached and that is what makes a true Martail Artist.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Aug 1, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I have folders for each student that carries there test as well as a weekly report on there progress which they can look at anytime. quote]
> 
> I really like that set up...I'll have to remember that for one day if I ever get a chance to open up my own school. I think every school should have something like that. Not all instructors will let you know how you are doing in a particular area, and that is something you can always go back and reflect on...very well thought of!!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 1, 2007)

We don't get any specific feedback after the test.  I would love to know where I performed well and what I need to work on.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 1, 2007)

We score students and provide feedback after the test.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 2, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> This is how my tests were in Korea.  We were in very small classes, so it was much easier, but I wish more instructors would do this.  By going simply off of a test and not taking into consideration the rest of their training, students are being graded on one instant in time - rather than their overall performance.



Even so, that "one instant in time" shows how much a student has been practicing. That "one instant in time" is why I train so hard, so that when the time comes for me to prove my mettle, I will not be found lacking. 

At least among the C.S. Kim schools, the test is also partly about the students' respective instructors. The kyo sa nim and sa bom nim get criticized if their students don't measure up, so my sa bom nim lays into me all the more heavily if he thinks I'm not working hard enough coming up to a test. It's about making sure everyone stays up to standard, and letting that go to an average of classes is a bit too hazy. There are very few times in the real world that you get graded on an average of multiple tries, after all. That "one instant in time" might be the one instant you have to defend yourself on the street, so chalking it up to having a bad day doesn't really cut it, at least not for me judging myself.


----------



## Catalyst (Aug 2, 2007)

Our School isn't that big, so there's not many people testing at any one time.  

After each component of the test: 
techniques, hyungs, hosinsul, korean language, etc. 
you get immediate feedback on what you need to work on and sometimes positive feedback on what you did really well (not too often but it has happened).

It was disconcerting at first to be criticized then be expected to move onto the next component of the test and I didn't particularly like it.
But, over time it's helped me to learn to concentrate on what I'm currently doing rather than focusing on what just happened 2 minutes prior.  This doesn't mean you forget the feedback - save it for later and focus on the task at hand in the current moment.


----------

